# Holtgrew GSDs



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I have somebody asking me about them, but I know nothing about this breeder. Input please?

Holtgrew's German Shepherds - The Dogs for Real Life


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I know that Amy Holtgrew does business with Christine from Adel Haus..who BTW is an extremely nice person and a breeder that I would recommend.
I only met Amy once or twice at a couple of shows...she seemed very pleasant and her dogs were in very good condition physically and mentally.
Robin


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

Hi guys,

The gal that runs this kennel is Jennifer Holtgrew. My wife & I have had a chance to work with Jennifer and some of her pups. I have found Jennifer to be a very upfront and honest person. She enjoys the show world as well as the working side of our Schutzhund community. 

The past two springs', Marcia & I did tracking seminars at Jennifer's place. We had the opportunity to see several of her pups, and her females up close for a weekend. Jennifer has also come over to my club a few times, and worked a few of her dogs/pups. To be completely honest, I was pleasently suprized with the quality and the abillity of her dogs. Jennifer is pretty rural, and not very close to any SchH clubs. Before I met her I hadn't heard much about her or her breeding program either.

If you're puppy shopping I would recommend at least calling and talking with Jennifer. I think you will get honest answers to your questions, and she actually works with her dogs. ( I really appreciate that personally)

Lastly if I personally was thinking of a pup, I would consider Jennifer.

Al Govednik


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sounds like if you read up on http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html you'll be all prepared to give them a call!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'll give them the link. The dog isn't for me.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

OMG...I must have had a senior moment (early)....yes...her name is Jennifer!...Geez...I have an Amy H..at work...sorry!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I like this part on their FAQ page:



> *Why do you recommend obedience classes when I just want a pet?*
> 
> Going through with at least one course really helps your dog socialize with other dogs and people, builds a stronger bond as handler and dog, and makes your dog a much better dog to be around. At the vet's office, I am appalled at how many ill-mannered dogs are dragging their owners or knocking down others. Who wants to be around that type of dog? Basic obedience training makes a better pet.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## stafinois (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks, Xeph! I found my way here! It was me asking on another board 

I'm not in the market NOW, but thinking 2-5 years down the road. I have a 2-year-old daughter, and want to wait until she's a bit older. The idea of potty training a puppy and a toddler at once sounds like a nightmare. In a stupor of exhaustion, I envision myself shoving the kid out into the yard and holding the puppy over the toilet. 

This kennel is a little over an hour away, and they intrigued me. I've considered GSDs many times over the years. If I got the right dog, I think that it would be everything that I am looking for in a dog. I want a blend of the intelligence and bidability of my Malinois, but with the rock-solid stoicism and off-switch of my AmStaf. I hope that it is not too much to ask for in a dog.

I used to train in French Ring with my Malinois, then I moved out here to the middle of nowhere. While I don't quite want a dog of Harry's caliber again when I have no outlet to work them, I do want a dog that is "more dog" than the average owner. After this spazzy shark of a dog, I think that it would be dull to have something generic.


----------

